# My 2008 Toyota Camry SE underway!!!



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well as some of you may know, my 2000 Toyota Celica was totaled and forced to sell basically all the extra gear i had in the closet  Then i decided that im going to keep the next car stock and step out of car audio for while......

So i got a 2008 Toyota Camry SE










...and quickly realized i cant be away for car audio and need to upgrade the system  I did some research and made a few calls and decided on a new system, here is a preview of some things to come:














































Im excited to get everything else in....special thanks to Don (6spdcoupe) 

*Update*

I got another piece of the system today (3/5/08) thanks to the guys Dynaudio and a special "you know who"


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Those amps look GREAT.
Can't wait to see this one.
One of the guys on Team Hybrids has a Camry with a GREAT install.
Let me see if I can find you a link.
Here it is.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2561833


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

I knew it wouldn't last.....lol


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice ride! I was this >< close to buying the same exact model in the same color. Love the pearl/metallic effect of the phantom gray up close. Looking forward to seeing the upcoming install pics as you continue.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

This is so gay but I have that exact same James Avery wedding band. 

I do like the look of the TRU amps.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

QtrHorse said:


> This is so gay but I have that exact same James Avery wedding band.
> 
> I do like the look of the TRU amps.


You were right.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

did you get the V6? i almost got one when they first came out but the toyota dealer was trying to rape me on the financing.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

So wait....you actually put gear in your car? You mean you don't just acquire and sell it all the time? 

Seriously, you go through so much gear it's dizzying


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> You were right.


It makes it un-gay if you admit it before saying it.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Makes me wanna post up my SSLD combo. ^^ drool.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

w00t ! Get to work Mark.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a 08 Camry LE myself,can't wait to see the results.Let me know if u need help getting out the stock HU.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are surprisingly great cars, I drive them daily at work. I'd get the exact same one too (w/ the v6).

Get some ID XS69 for those stock door locations 

Edit: Nevermind! Ditch the stock locations and do what that Hybrids dude is doing... holy ****!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys  Its actually a 4 cylinder, reason for a Camry is gas mileage and practicality for me. My "fun" car will be in the future and this one will remain my grocery getter/daily driver. I really like the car for what it was made to do and i just plan on enjoy the sound in the quite sedan while cruising along LOL 

I will be REALLY installing this gear no matter what, im just tired of you guys buying my things  I would love to do an install like that Hybrid Audio Camry , but im keeping this one simple, stealth, and easy for me

Dont worry man, your not the only guy forum member to comment on the ring


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new car. Any ideas on the speaker layout yet?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the comments guys  Its actually a 4 cylinder, reason for a Camry is gas mileage and practicality for me. My "fun" car will be in the future and this one will remain my grocery getter/daily driver. I really like the car for what it was made to do and i just plan on enjoy the sound in the quite sedan while cruising along LOL
> 
> I will be REALLY installing this gear no matter what, im just tired of you guys buying my things  I would love to do an install like that Hybrid Audio Camry , but im keeping this one simple, stealth, and easy for me
> 
> Dont worry man, your not the only guy forum member to comment on the ring


Only problem is if I remember right the Camry V6 is so efficent that the 4 cyl doesn't get any better mileage. Congrats on starting a new car and system.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well the 4 cylinder gets a little better gas mileage (not that much better though) but the real reason is that it was more expensive LOL

As for speaker layout, im thinking 3-way with tweeters and midrange in the kicks and midbass in the stock location. Im working on getting these "special" speakers


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

DaveRulz said:


> So wait....you actually put gear in your car? You mean you don't just acquire and sell it all the time?
> 
> Seriously, you go through so much gear it's dizzying


No, the pictures are optical illusions. Not one single piece of audio gear has ever been installed in his car(s).  

Just f-in with you Mark. Nice choice on the ride and nice choice on the amp, TRU-boy!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

haha, mark and stock will never equal. But John is right man, you are a tru boy!!


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Mark. I'll be watching the next couple months for the next "Closet Cleaning-Out Sale".  

Let us know how the install goes.
What kind of "special" speakers are you talking about? 

Later man


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Fine im a TRU-boy but you can argue with results 

Hopefully i can get some more surprises and update the equipment


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm liking those line drivers. Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> I'm liking those line drivers. Gotta get me one of those.


Yea i have read great things about it, "not only a line driver but think of it as a conditioner as well"...Im just waiting for the rest of the system to come in


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Yea i have read great things about it, "not only a line driver but think of it as a conditioner as well"...Im just waiting for the rest of the system to come in


What's the rest if you don't mind me asking?

Juan


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> What's the rest if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Juan


Hey Juan, its still in the works and i wouldnt want to speak before i knew 100% and i want to post the pictures . I guess you can say the system isnt all SQ since i wanted it to up an upgrade from stock in every way  Still making little adjustments and changes in the plan every day...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Yea i have read great things about it, "not only a line driver but think of it as a conditioner as well"...Im just waiting for the rest of the system to come in


If it's a good line driver I'll be happy with that. I wouldn't expect any other benefits in a car anyway.

Made in USA ...6 channel.....good enough for me.

I just wish TRU gave the Steel series amps a better look. Theres SO MUCH they could have done with the design....think Adcom.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess i have to agree with you on looks but once these are in your hands, they start to grow on you quickly....i suggest you contact Don and get you one before they start getting hard to come by


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

i got very excited mark to see a panny tube, and all sort of goodies actually "installed" in the car.

damn you.

haha.

-fixtion


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I got another piece of the system today (3/5/08) thanks to the guys Dynaudio and a special "you know who" 

*Dynaudio Esotec System 342*


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hahaha. Nice purchase mark!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> hahaha. Nice purchase mark!


Yea i have made the purchase twice LOL....i know your itching to change something, come on up date your install thread


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Yea i have made the purchase twice LOL....i know your itching to change something, come on up date your install thread


i have nothing to update! Honestly system sounds great. I just want to touch up a few things. Redo my kicks, my rear deck and maybe a new trunk install but i think i'm good on equipment. I'd like to upgrade to the lotus tweets but not sure if its worth the extra $200, lol. 

what else is on the plate as far a system wise? looks like you going all passive with the tru amps...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> If it's a good line driver I'll be happy with that. I wouldn't expect any other benefits in a car anyway.
> 
> Made in USA ...6 channel.....good enough for me.


Audiocontrol Matrix? mistahsparkles is selling his. good buddy of mine, great guy.

if the TRU piece is special, maybe has audio isolation transformers inside? that would be a nice feature 

-------------------------------------

Mark, I will punch you in the stomach if you do not take advantage of those spaces in the floors for the midbass drivers. AND put BOTH midrange and tweeter in the kickpanel, vertically oriented with the midrange on top, tweeter located close as possible to the midbass. All three positioned such that an arc drawn from a string tied to the drivers side headrest intersects the center of each cone. With an integrated grille and floor ala Randy Kunin's accord.

Right in the stomach. Those tubs in the floor are TOO GOOD not to take full advantage of. There are plenty of ways to prevent moisture and wear and force from getting near the drivers.

Bummer you are in houston. I travel to Austin semi-often I could use a tip for the best quiet places to grab a good beer.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> what else is on the plate as far a system wise? looks like you going all passive with the tru amps...


The rest is nothing special....just an Eclipse AVN6620 and either a DIYMA or IDQ in a sealed enclosure. Installation is what im trying to plan out the most since i know its not the gear that is holding me back LOL. Yea im going passive this time around, trying to keep the system plan simple yet effective 



Whiterabbit said:


> Mark, I will punch you in the stomach if you do not take advantage of those spaces in the floors for the midbass drivers. AND put BOTH midrange and tweeter in the kickpanel, vertically oriented with the midrange on top, tweeter located close as possible to the midbass. All three positioned such that an arc drawn from a string tied to the drivers side headrest intersects the center of each cone. With an integrated grille and floor ala Randy Kunin's accord.
> 
> Right in the stomach. Those tubs in the floor are TOO GOOD not to take full advantage of. There are plenty of ways to prevent moisture and wear and force from getting near the drivers.
> 
> Bummer you are in houston. I travel to Austin semi-often I could use a tip for the best quiet places to grab a good beer.


I know what you mean Steve, have you seen this install: http://www.cardomain.com/id/Cott74 Basically exactly what you posted but im not sure i want to go to those lengths right now regarding the midbass in the floor. I know install is very important, but i am a bit apprehensive to take such a large commitment right now 

Come to Houston and i will treat you to a few beers, let me know the next time your in Austin...i drive around alot


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

My boss said next week. I cant convince him to give me SOME warning time before hitting the road. but he is on PTO tomorrow so I wont be scheduled till Monday and I will be damned if I fly the day after! and if not Tuesday, then Wednesday is kind of pushing out the end of the week, but maybe if they want me working weekends.... depends on the need.

How far is Houston from Austin? I've got an old buddy down there moved from GA too.

----------------------

So, here is how you take the commitment without taking the commitment:

You stated tweets and mids were going into the kicks anyways. So no apprehension there. Next the midbass. Where the existing floor covers the drivers. First test is to take an old 6" driver and put it in a small box that fits in the space. test in the living room. Then test in the car WITH the stock carpet over it. 200 Hz waves are what, 3 feet long? you'd listen for differences in timbre (I assume you will need gain compensation no matter what.)

Sounds the same? cool. Add a much better grille so you can step on and kick the midbass and call the "functional" design a day. Sounds totally different? more work needs to be done.

Means you'd have to cut the carpet. OR, you pull the carpet entirely, face the floor in a layer of overkill pro then upholster with the thickest unbacked automotive carpet you can find and use floormats all around to protect the fabric. The OEM carpet (costs a couple hundred) goes unmolested into the attic in a bag to prevent dust.

to do the floor, you cut a two step baffle (like a flushmount driver with another flushmount ring stacked on top for the grille) which is fit so the top of the stack is flush with the floor. the top "ring" is cut so it fits reasonably close to the floor cutout. (do you even need to cut metal? hopefully not!) put it on stilts so the weight of the baffle rests on the bottom of the space and holds it flush to the actual floor. line the inside with a bunch of clay, fit the baffle into place, use construction adhesive around the edges to solidly fit it to the car, the go over the whole top with sound damper after curing.

no metal cutting so far, no drilling, and nothing you couldn't remove with a large crowbar and about three hours of sweat and blood.

the grille is standard, just an MDF ring and some thick perf metal. 1/8th inch would probably be just fine or you could find some even thicker stuff. no upholstering if you use the OEM fabric. it just lays right over.
----------------------

seriously, test the OEM fabric for audio transmittance from a driver that plays from 400 down. You might not need to cut a THING oem (fabric or metal) to fit the midbass in there.

And forget fiberglass.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Austin to Houston is about 2-2 1/2 hours...not too bad since i went to school there

I guess i really need to take a look at the space i have there...i really really dont want to cut any metal right now since the car is so new but a little trimming wont hurt. I will take a look tomorrow and take some pictures so you can see exactly what i have to work with.

I want to hate you for giving me this idea and me actually seriously considering doing it. Thank you


----------



## indianbraker (Mar 7, 2008)

nice speaker/amp combo...cant wait to get my setup finished!!!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> The rest is nothing special....just an Eclipse AVN6620 and either a DIYMA or IDQ in a sealed enclosure. Installation is what im trying to plan out the most since i know its not the gear that is holding me back LOL. Yea im going passive this time around, trying to keep the system plan simple yet effective


sweet man! i can't wait to see pics of the install. Maybe you'll actually get to have a finished system, lol.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> sweet man! i can't wait to see pics of the install. Maybe you'll actually get to have a finished system, lol.


I promise you that this system will definitely going to be installed. Im not buying anymore "extra" gear and trying to rely on my will power not to buy from the FS section, if you can tell 

I actually got a new addition today (3/7/08), TRU Technology STEEL S500


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> I promise you that this system will definitely going to be installed. Im not buying anymore "extra" gear and trying to rely on my will power not to buy from the FS section, if you can tell
> 
> I actually got a new addition today (3/7/08), TRU Technology STEEL S500


There are no amps I like better than TRU. But McIntosh is close for me.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

wouldnt have to trim much. I can think of ways to trim out a circle the EXACT OD of the speaker and use a multi-piece baffle installed from the backside to still get the dang driver in there. Just to minimize cutting.

be creative. If I were you, the question of midbass breathability through the OEM floor carpet would be keeping me awake at night.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i though i should layout the goals my system, reasons i decided on the gear, and my install plan....so here it goes

*Introduction*

Well as some of you may know, my Celica was totaled so i got a new 2008 Toyota Camry SE. I was honestly planning to keep the car stock but after listening to the factory system for a few days, i realized that it had to be replaced 

*Goal *

I want to keep the car as stock looking as possible and still retain most if not all of the trunk space. The sound i am going for is a strong midbass, full and natural midrange, a smooth yet detailed top end, and sub that blended well to fill out the low end. I also wanted to keep it as simple as possible so i will be running passive and focusing my time on the install. Tonality is the main focus with imaging/stage height/depth/width coming in secondary. I just want to enjoy the music and worry about the technicalities of the hobby later 

*Equipment*

Eclipse AVN6620
I decided to change out the stock HU in favor for navigation, preouts, and better transport/DAC. I know its not the best HU for sound quality, but research tells me that Eclipse has one of the best transports and DACs of other double din navi units. I did have a Panasonic CQ-TX5500D (Panny Bottlehead) and weighed out the pros and cons but decide that features are more important to me right now  I also plan to add the iPod adaptor and back-up camera in the future.

Dynaudio Esotec System 342
I originally had a old school Dyn 360 system and fell in love with the tonality and overall sound of the setup. I actually purchased the new and improved Dyn 362 for the Celica but decided to sell it and never got a chance to listen to it. So when the opportunity presented itself, i decided to pick up the Dyn 342 for the Camry  From what i have read about the improvements made to the 342s and personal experience with older Dyn, i dont see how i could have gone wrong

Image Dynamics IDQ12V2 or DIYMA REF 12
I probably dont have to say why i chose between these drivers since many of you already know. Mainly looking for a fairly shallow mounting driver with a recommended sealed enclosure <1 cu ft, sound natural and flat, and blend seamlessly with the frontstage. Both the IDQ and DIYMA fit the bill and i already have them in my possession so now i just have to test and see which one i like better

TRU Technology STEEL S44 & S500
I have always been interested in TRU Technology amps and with their introduction of there STEEL series, it was a serious consideration. Power output fit my requirements as well as the size. With reviews and comments from members that i trust (3.5max6spd, Skylar, 6spdcoupe) my decision wasnt too hard. Based on Build quality, design, use of quality parts, and TRU's reputation pretty much sealed the deal, also the comparison between the Genesis 

TRU Technology SSLD6 Line-Driver 
Basically just bought is as a "what the hell" option since i was running TRU amps anyways. Not that i thought i needed the extra voltage boost, but from what i have read its more that just a line drivers. It is said to also act as a "conditioner" to eliminate noise and great decrease the noise floor. I hope to be very pleased with its addition

*Plan*

Well like i said i wanted to keep everything as stock looking as possible. The AVN6620 will go in the factory double din location with a aftermarket matching dash kit (added plus is that the Eclipse AVN are plug n play with Toyota/Lexus, no wire harness). The amps will be placed under the driver and passenger seats. The subwoofer will be placed either in a sealed fiberglass corner trunk enclosure or a sealed enclosure against the rear seats, still need to decide. The MD102 and MD142 will be placed in the kicks and the MW162 with either be in the stock location or in the floor cavity (thanks Whiterabbit for the idea ) depending on how far i want modification to go. Deadening and acoustical materials will either be RAAMmat, Cascade, and/or Vertex, im still deciding what will fit my needs the best

*So.... *

Thats the plan. Please feel free to comment or make suggestions since nothing has been installed and i can still make adjustments. All equipment has been bought already so i probably wont change anything in that regard. If you want pictures of the equipment or the car itself, just let me know because i have plenty. I didnt if you want to see it or not or if it would just be something you have already seen


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

let's see them skills azn. n_n


*-fixtion*


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Fixtion said:


> let's see them skills azn. n_n
> 
> 
> *-fixtion*


I agree, all I keep seeing in this thread are words...
I wanna see install progress pics!! 

I'm just kidding... planning is very important too  

You have some very nice gear to install, it's well planned, there is only one thing left to do......................


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea yea, i know i know :blush:


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

nice i wish i had somehting like that


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

5 pages on and still no pages?  juz kidding...


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

bafukie said:


> 5 pages on and still no pages?  juz kidding...


dont worry the equipment will wind up in the classifieds in no time...


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

quest51210 said:


> dont worry the equipment will wind up in the classifieds in no time...


Only guy I've seen do a WTB/WTS post for the same stuff.

Juan


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i wish i could have a listen if you DO install everything.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> Only guy I've seen do a WTB/WTS post for the same stuff.
> 
> Juan


hahahaha...dude thats so true


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> hahahaha...dude thats so true


Word, hilarious!

Hey give him a break, he's had equipment in his car.....!!!




















...on the way to UPS to ship it off....only to buy it back in a few weeks.... 

TWO Dyn Esotec sets, must be some sort of record. Wait, no....gentlejax has him beat. 

Giving you hell Mark is really fun.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I hate you guys  Im not posting pictures now and not letting anyone else hear it!!!










....just kidding  BTW i only ship FedEx


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

When are you planning on selling the Camry?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> I hate you guys  Im not posting pictures now and not letting anyone else hear it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You love us. 

He I ship FedEx too! Now send me some money so I can ship you some deadness and you can start your damn install by 2009!!!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> I hate you guys  Im not posting pictures now and not letting anyone else hear it!!!
> ....just kidding  BTW i only ship FedEx


I'm not sure if you take dibs during your for sale posts, but I'm calling dibs on the Dynaudios when you sell them. I should have the money in two weeks (tax season and all).

Juan


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> I hate you guys  Im not posting pictures now and not letting anyone else hear it!!!
> 
> ....just kidding  BTW i only ship FedEx


Hit me up in my WTB thread, we have pretty similar tastes in equipment and maybe you'll be able to help me find some of it


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> I'm not sure if you take dibs during your for sale posts, but I'm calling dibs on the Dynaudios when you sell them. I should have the money in two weeks (tax season and all).
> Juan


oh ****! look at what i have started...


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> oh ****! look at what i have started...


acutally i think that was me O_O



Fixtion said:


> let's see them skills azn. n_n
> 
> 
> *-fixtion*


sorrrrrryyyyyy!!!!!!!!

*-fixtion*


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fixtion said:


> acutally i think that was me O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teamwork at its finest...go Donovan!


----------



## LayinLo (Apr 20, 2007)

nice camry.....looking forward to final pics




-Trae-


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

page 7, any updates?

*-fixtion*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL currently out of town, but when i get back i got everything to get started  Equipment, deadening and acoustical treatments, and time....i know i know im slacking :blush:


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> LOL currently out of town, but when i get back i got everything to get started  Equipment, deadening and acoustical treatments, and time....i know i know im slacking :blush:


Most importantly.... Have you got your camera to take the progress pics?  

I can't wait...

Been a long time in the making, this one.

Mark


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

sweet, good to hear. no worries. just curious.

*production production production !!!* that should be you new mantra until the install is finished.

if i finish my install before you, which i will be able to start in may, then we have some problems.
i'll drive my ass up to houston with pianist to help your slow ass. 
we'll even install that panasonic tube that's screaming to be installed. haha

oh, that's if hearing both of our cars with the panny tube installed doesn't convince you... ;]

*-fixtion*


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> LOL currently out of town, but when i get back i got everything to get started  Equipment, deadening and acoustical treatments, and time....i know i know im slacking :blush:


Unacceptable.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL...yea i will have the camera in hand to take progress pictures. I hope to have the install done in April, the only thing that might hold up the install is the sub setup because im still undecided on two 10s or one 12, orientation, and fiberglass/MDF depending on everything else.

BTW fixtion, where are you and pianist located?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

rio grande valley. harlingen/san benito

i go to school in college station and him in san antonio.

*-fixtion*


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Beau said:


> Unacceptable.


Agreed. Weak sauce excuse !


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Agreed. Weak sauce excuse !


Yea i know but hopefully i will make you proud


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Yea i know but hopefully i will make you proud


Do you hang out @ Toyota Nation as well?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Do you hang out @ Toyota Nation as well?


Just started to post over there...why?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Just started to post over there...why?


I cant wait to see ur set up,I also got an 08 Camry(LE) and I also hang out at TN.Make us proud!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey azn,did u ever check out a Camry install over on Buwaldas Forum.Here's the link if u haven't seen it.....http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2088


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Hey azn,did u ever check out a Camry install over on Buwaldas Forum.Here's the link if u haven't seen it.....http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2088


Have i have and its sick (i think i linked it earlier in the thread)....i dont know if im willing to take the install that far though :blush: but we will see...

Whats your username over there?


----------



## soul05 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn looking at those pics on the first page made me want to smell my computer screen. nothing like the smell of new car audio!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Progress is looking amazing Mark, keep up the good work.


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

there are so many ideas i could brainstorm for your setup...toyotas are like empty canvases waiting to be colored with awesome sound.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea i know i keep on looking at the Hybrid Audio Camry install, but i just dont think can devote that much time into a project like that right now...

On the other hand, what you got in mind?


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

first of all you have to get all the standard mods out of the way (wiring, deadening, installing head unit, etc)

you can then *consider* removing the front door grille panels with a hot knife and fiberglassing MDF rings onto them for your Dyn midbasses so that you dont have to cut any metal in the inner door.

just a simple thought.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh i thought you were thinking about something innovative  No need to modify the door panels or metal to make the Dyn MW162 to fit with the help of an MDF or HDP spacer  I was thinking about cutting into the floor board where there is an empty cavity waiting to be reinforced and stuff with the MW162 which vents into the body rails, then carpet on top (similar to "the other hated guy" aka Randy's Accord kick install)

Check this install out: http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2088

*Do i need to make a new thread for the actual install??? :blush:*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

pianist said:


> first of all you have to get all the standard mods out of the way (wiring, deadening, installing head unit, etc)
> 
> you can then *consider* removing the front door grille panels *with a hot knife* and fiberglassing MDF rings onto them for your Dyn midbasses so that you dont have to cut any metal in the inner door.
> 
> just a simple thought.


Pics of said HOT KNIFE or where I can order one.


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Pics of said HOT KNIFE or where I can order one.



the portasol is what i'm currently using. 
hot air + hot knife + soldering iron
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WOHSHM


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

pianist said:


> first of all you have to get all the standard mods out of the way (wiring, deadening, installing head unit, etc)
> 
> you can then *consider* removing the front door grille panels with a hot knife and fiberglassing MDF rings onto them for your Dyn midbasses so that you dont have to cut any metal in the inner door.
> 
> just a simple thought.


jigsaw with a negative hook blade should be all that is needed. With some padding to keep the jigsaw sled from scratching the panel.

mark, to reiterate:

The factory carpet is a "crosslinked" fabric backed with padding much like a cotton padding sheet.

go home, build a 7x7x4" box out of MDF and put your midbass driver in it. if you can measure performance, do it! if not, just have a listen or play some sweeps.

Go out to the car and find where the stock carpet lays over that hole in the car and gut out all that cotton fill material in a 6-7" circle. place the box in and lay the carpet over so the speaker fires right through the OEM carpet sans the cotton fill.

its gonna look awful. 

play some music or sweeps or whatever youve got. see how much that fabric interacts with 500 Hz (24" wavelength?) and down. I'll bet it doesnt interact very much!

So when you build the real things, the speakers will drop deep into your pods. Then a grille goes on top of sturdy perforated metal. Then the FACTORY carpet right on top, complete with 6 inches of gutted cotton fill.

you can kick them, you can stand on them, with some backside scotchguard you can hose them off or jump on them with muddy boots, you can wipe crushed cicada crusted shoe soles inside the car. Nothing will hurt your midbass.

And they will play right through. For daily driving you have to do NOTHING. For special demos, you might have to move your foot 6 inches. 

leaving plenty of space in the "exposed" kickpanel for the midrange and tweeter (both, of course).

honestly it doesnt get any easier than that. The hardest part is sinking a baffle and grille below the OEM floor level. And that isnt as hard as other install methods.

And no worrying about door rattles. Ever. Ever.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

*2008 Toyota Camry SE underway . . . 2012.*

heh, just giving you a hard time like usual mark.

*-fixtion*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

This one is dead....all the gear is sold. I might actually put something in the car some time...only time will tel


----------



## lasmujercitas (Feb 17, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> This one is dead....all the gear is sold. I might actually put something in the car some time...only time will tel


damn, yep i am new here, but this was a total tease, i was shifting through the pages reading, then read this, funny stuff!


----------



## bully (May 14, 2008)

how much for your amp


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

lasmujercitas said:


> damn, yep i am new here, but this was a total tease, i was shifting through the pages reading, then read this, funny stuff!


LOL my bad....dont worry i have something new in planning


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> LOL my bad....dont worry i have something new in planning


We get it. Buying something new with plans for installation, then a flying circus like "and now for something completely different" FS thread.

ten bucks says you never build a complete install from design to tuning. Ten bucks says you get the drivers in, then swap out the tweets and rebuild the kicks before you get the amps in. Or vice versa.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

C'mon Steve, $10? Thats it? Give the man some credit and pony up to the hundreds - no worries your money will still be save.


----------

